# Accidental Plant Shopping+ ID



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I went to Brunswick today and found myself wandering to the fish store. I came home with 2 new plants










I know the potted one is a micro sword, but does anyone know what the bunched plant is?










From the top view:









Stem view:









The bunch plant was $1.98 and the micro sword was $2.54.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have this in my tank and cant remember the name...might have been rotala something...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm....bacopa maybe....i am not really that good with plants...


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I looked up both plants and it looks like it may be lemon bacopa (Bacopa caroliniana). If it is, that means come spring I'll have another plant to add to my pond.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The second one is the bacopa. The first one is a pot of micro swords. If you take this one out of the pot and spread it around your tank, it'll really flourish and make a nice underwater lawn look. Definitely needs a supplemented substrate though that has nutrients in it, like a flourite gravel. Will also need a high light.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm...bocopa.....dude might havelied to me on the name of my plant.....>:C But it grows very fast!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

The first pic looks too tall to be MicroSword...IMO, it looks like Crypt Parva or maybe Dwarf Sagittaria. The pic is too blurry to tell for sure. Dwarf Sag looks like grass, Crypt Parva has an elongated arrowhead kind of tip. 
Crypt Parva
Dwarf Sag

The 2nd one I'm not too sure about, but it looks kind of like a Ludwigia or Bacopa. I highly doubt its a Rotala. Rotala's usually have more narrow, pointy leaves.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

@snyderguy, I split the sword into smaller bunches and planted it in the foreground of my 30 gal. The shrimp love crawling through it. I have the high light for it but need some planting substrate very very soon. Do you know if flora max is a good substrate? It has good reviews on amazon and petsmart website, or whatever is safe for shrimp?

@ZebraDanio12, glad to hear it grows fast! hopefully it will take off for me too

@Fuzz, the potted one came with a id tag saying it is micro sword, here's some more photos of it:
















A view of the roots if that can help id it:









Whatever it is, I like it. I wouldn't mind if it were dwarf sagittaria, i've been looking for that plant too. The sales people there were not very aquarium smart. They had it in the African cichlid tank

I also picked up 2 sailfin mollies and a lyretail molly for half price.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have you tried www.aquabid.com for plants ?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

lohachata said:


> have you tried www.aquabid.com for plants ?


That's where I usually get my plants. I only went to this store to see if they had any sales on aquariums, but I left with 3 fish and 2 plants priced cheap so I couldn't pass them up


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a TON of dwarf sag that I'm willing to sell to you, bro. It grew like crazy in my tank and I'm moving towards the hardier plants for my cichlid tank...So I'm kinda trying to get rid of it anyways. I'd just hate to throw it away, so I've been bringing bags full of it to my LFS and they have been giving me credit for it. hit me up if you're interested


----------

